# la rotella non va...[RISOLTOOO!!!]

## ema

ho comprato un mouse usb ottico logitech con 3 pulsanti e la rotella per lo scroll.... ma la rotella non va! ho provato tutto quello che ho trovato nel forum, dal cambiare protocollo in XF86Config (imps/2) a usare l'event interface... NIENTE

uso un kernel 2.6.1-rc2-mm2, ma manco coi vanilla va

la rotella sotto wxp va, e in effetti su linux, un cat /dev/input/event3 (il device del mouse) restituisce caratteri anche quando uso lo scroll.... non capisco come mai X nn lo interpreta.

ho provato come device anche /dev/input/mouse1 e /dev/input/mice (ho anche il touchpad, è un portatile) ma non da segno di vita, anche se anche con questi device col cat vedo caratteri quando scrollo.

usando l'event interface e come protocollo imps/2, il cursore scatta qua e la impazzito, mettendo auto come protocollo.... freeze e devo resettare  :Sad: 

qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema e l'ha risolto? tnx

emaLast edited by ema on Sat Feb 21, 2004 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bubble27

Hai provato aggiungendo al /etc/X11/XF86Config la riga 

```
    

Option "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

```

nella parte relativa al mouse !!!

----------

## anborn

Io ho lo stesso problema.. anche se sembra meno grave.. a dire la verità:

ho settato anche "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

ma lo scroll non funziona... ho provato praticamente tutti i protocolli:

il mouse funziona benissimo con tutti... sempre salvo lo scroll...

Bohh...

Anb

----------

## -YoShi-

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Io ho lo stesso problema.. anche se sembra meno grave.. a dire la verità:
> 
> ho settato anche "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
> 
> ma lo scroll non funziona... ho provato praticamente tutti i protocolli:
> ...

 

Può dipendere dal numero di bottoni che ha il tuo mouse e da come questi sono impostati in XF86Config.

Per Es. il mio (M$ Intellimouse Expl. Wireless) ha 7 bottoni (5 + scroll) se non uso i tasti laterali è sufficente che imposti 

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

  Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

 Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# Option "Buttons" "7"

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection 

```

E lo scroll funziona

Se invece voglio usare tutti e 7 i bottoni allora devo fare

XF86Config

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

  Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

 Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

 Option "Buttons" "7"

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection 

```

Poi in /etc/X11/Sessions

```

exec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &

exec imwheel -p -k -b "67" & 

```

Xmodmap

```

pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5

```

E il tutto funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Io ho lo stesso problema.. anche se sembra meno grave.. a dire la verità:
> 
> ho settato anche "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
> 
> ma lo scroll non funziona... ho provato praticamente tutti i protocolli:
> ...

 Prova settandolo imPS2 o auto

----------

## anborn

Io ho solo i classicissimi 2 bottoni e la rotella..

e il mio XFreeConfig è settato esattamente cosí: 

```
Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier   "Mouse1" 

    Driver   "mouse" 

  Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

 Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection 

```

Ho già provato a settare Auto e IMPS/2 come protocolli.. ma niente.. funziona sempre bene, ma non "sente" la rotella.

Ho anche provato a usare xev per vedere che cosa riceveva con lo scroll.. ma non riceveva proprio nulla..

@Yoshi.. 

Le parti di /etc/X11/Sessions e Xmodmap vanno settate anche se non ho i 7 bottoni?

La cosa piú strana è che ero riuscito a farlo funzionare l'altra volta... e avevo settato il Config esattamente come ho appena scritto.. che strano.. e che memoria..  :Confused: 

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Ho già provato a settare Auto e IMPS/2 come protocolli.. ma niente.. funziona sempre bene, ma non "sente" la rotella.

 

E' un mouse USB. Se si hai caricato il modulo uhci o ohci? Hai caricato anche il modulo hid? Se uno di questi moduli non e' corretto rischi di avere il comportamento che hai, cioe' il mouse funziona ma la rotellina no (a me e' successo cosi').

----------

## anborn

I moduli sono tutti caricati a dovere (lsmod docet)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> I moduli sono tutti caricati a dovere (lsmod docet)

 

Ma hai messo uhci o ohci? Posta anche l'output di lspci.

----------

## anborn

Il topo é un Logitech a 2 buttons + rotella (ottico.. fico..  :Very Happy:   :Cool:  )

Questo é l'output di lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

sg                     29708  0 

ohci_hcd               16256  0 

uhci_hcd               29320  0 

b44                    19712  0 

snd_intel8x0           28520  0 

snd_ac97_codec         59140  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3840  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6144  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20352  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            31872  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51440  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6532  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            47748  0 

snd_pcm                85888  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9220  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              21760  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17024  1 snd_pcm_oss

sbp2                   21504  0 

ohci1394               32000  0 

ieee1394               68876  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            24960  0 

scsi_mod               65316  3 sg,sbp2,usb_storage

hid                    30528  0 

ehci_hcd               21632  0 

usbcore                95444  7 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ehci_hcd

```

E questo é quello di lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

```

Vi piazzo anche lsusb:

```

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Ciao

Anb

PS= Ué.. grazie un bel po'!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Rimuovi il modulo ohci che non ti serve perche' intel usa uhci. Poi come protocollo ne XF86Config hai provato il MouseManPlusPS/2?

----------

## anborn

Dunque:

ho tolto ohci e ehci, ma niente..

ho provato, dopo aver tolto i 2 moduli a usare come protocollo MouseManPlusPS/2 ma ancora niente.. 

della rotella non c'é traccia.. neanche xev la rileva..

Ho provato anche a cambiare il "device" da /dev/input/mice a /dev/usbmouse.. ma il risultato é sempre lo stesso...   :Confused: 

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Ho provato anche a cambiare il "device" da /dev/input/mice a /dev/usbmouse.. ma il risultato é sempre lo stesso...   

 

Non cambia perche' uno e' un link all'altro. Prova a caricare anche il modulo usbmouse.

----------

## anborn

```
 modprobe usbmouse 
```

..no module with that name...  :Confused: 

Stesso vale per usb_mouse e usb-mouse...

???

Anb

----------

## -YoShi-

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Io ho solo i classicissimi 2 bottoni e la rotella..
> 
> @Yoshi.. 
> 
> Le parti di /etc/X11/Sessions e Xmodmap vanno settate anche se non ho i 7 bottoni?
> ...

 

No lo puoi usare indipendentemente (che parolone  :Cool: ) dal numero di bottoni del mouse. 

P.S.  Sullo scroll hai anche il pulsante? perchè se si il tuo ZAxisMapp è giusto su 4-5 se non ce l'hai allora diventa 3-4

Ciao

----------

## ema

ritorno solo ora...

allora: come dicevo, ho provato tutte le cose elencate in questo post già da un pezzo: NIENTE

facendo cat /dev/input/mouse1 ritorna caratteracci anche usando la rotella, dunque deve essere un problema di interpretazione di questi codici con kernel 2.6. col 2.4 funzia perfettamente (ho provato varie release, come gia detto)

----------

## -YoShi-

 *ema wrote:*   

> ritorno solo ora...
> 
> allora: come dicevo, ho provato tutte le cose elencate in questo post già da un pezzo: NIENTE
> 
> facendo cat /dev/input/mouse1 ritorna caratteracci anche usando la rotella, dunque deve essere un problema di interpretazione di questi codici con kernel 2.6. col 2.4 funzia perfettamente (ho provato varie release, come gia detto)

 

Magari dico una stupidata, ma viene riconosciuto correttamente dal kernel al boot? 

prova a guardare con dmesg se ti da qualche errore, eventualmente posta l'output...

Ciao

----------

## ema

urca! certo che viene riconosciuto correttamente, pure come "Logitech optical wheel mouse USB"...

----------

## anborn

Anche a me viene perfettamente riconosciuto...

@Yoshi Sullo scroll.. il bottone?? ...uhm.. mi stai chiedendo se la rotella é cliccabile e funzia perfettamente come terzo pulsante?? Uhmm.. sì..  :Very Happy: 

Ma ancora non si scrolla...  :Confused: 

Anb

----------

## anborn

Ri-tiro fuori questo vecchio topic.. ho ancora lo stesso problema (lo scroll non scrolla..) e  ho un paio di domandine a riguardo.

Premessa: kernel 2.6.1-r1, i moduli caricati sono giusti (vedi qualche post più in su) e il topo viene correttamente riconosciuto. Inoltre il file di conf di X é settato nella maniera corretta (ho provato tutti i protocolli di 'sto mondo.. sempre stesso risultato).

Notando che neanche xev riceve gli input di scroll.. ho pensato che potesse essere un problema legato all'USB...

Ho notato che in /etc/conf.d/usb c'é la possibilità di "attivare" il mouse usb.. ho provato, ma non solo la situazione non cambia, ma al boot mi dice:

```
 FATAL: cannot load input module

FATAL: cannot load mousedev module
```

...e non so bene che significhi, visto che "modprobe <quei due moduli>" mi dice che non trova un modulo con quel nome..

inoltre ho notato che hotplug, quando carica i vari moduli a seconda del riconoscimento hardware, mi dice:

```

cannot load module: uhci....

cannot load module: usbcore
```

TUTTAVIA... un bel "lsmod" mi segnala che questi due moduli ci sono e sono bell'e'caricati...

Non é che vi é venuta un'illuminazione di cosa possa essere?  :Confused: 

Anb

--- EDIT ---

Dio esiste.. e lo scroll del mouse anche!  :Very Happy: 

Vi giuro che non so cosa diavolo potesse essere il problema... gli unici cambiamenti che ho fatto sono stati:

rimettere "IMPS/2" (tutto maiuscolo) nel conf di Xfree..

e rebootare il systema... bohh...

L'unico dubbio che mi viene é che Xfree, se trova "ImPS/2" non capisce.. se trova "IMPS/2" capisce... strange...

Comunque.. EVVIVA!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *anborn wrote:*   

> L'unico dubbio che mi viene é che Xfree, se trova "ImPS/2" non capisce.. se trova "IMPS/2" capisce... strange...
> 
> 

 

Ho appena provato - giusto per curiosità - ma l'indicazione del protocollo non sembra essere case sensitive, ovvero: a me funziona anche con ImPS/2...  :Confused: 

----------

## b10m

Ovvero: il mondo e' bello perche' e' linux!

 :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Ovvero: il mondo e' bello perche' e' linux! 

 

a.k.a "Linux é bello perché é vario!"  :Very Happy: 

@Moderatori: per me il topic é [risolto], solo che non essendo mio.. non posso metterci il tag.. non so se Ema ha risolto o meno...

Anb

----------

## ema

io non ho ancora risolto.... e ci sto smanettando da TROPPO tempo :_( non so proprio cosa diavolo possa essere. dalla disperazione ho provato anche a cambiare da IMPS a imPS a ImPS ma nulla...... BHOOOOO

----------

## ema

FUNZIA!

cercando in rete ho trovato questa configurazione funzionante:

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBmouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

    Option      "Protocol"         "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"           "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"     "4 5"

    Option      "Name"             "AutoDetected"

    Option      "Vendor"           "AutoDetected"

EndSection

se qualcuno dovesse aver problemi, provi con questa. a me funziona (Logitech Wheel Mouse USB su omnibook XT6200, con kernel 2.6.1 e successivi)

----------

## darkimage

[img:5b9dd0a8b9]http://www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/855.gif[/img:5b9dd0a8b9]

ma se io ho questo mouse qui ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

8 pulsanti più scroller ...

come faccio a farli funzionare tutti o quasi?

nello stesso modo di yoshi?

----------

## ema

ma è un mouse o un'astronave?   :Very Happy: 

io proverei a cambiare ZAxisMapping in valori diversi, e cercherei poi di capire con xev quando becco la configurazione giusta! in effetti, lo scroller viene identificato come 2 pulsanti: uno che scrolla in su e l'altro che scrolla in giu.

piu che altro, non saprei cosa far fare ai 5 pulsanti in più! cmq, smanettando, credo dovresti trovare lo ZAxis giusto. mal che vada, scrollerà usando i pulsanti! (e a quel punto, incrementi i valori: la rotella normalmente occupa gli ultimi 2, dunque se hai 8 pulsanti, prova 9 e 10)

----------

## MyZelF

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> 8 pulsanti più scroller ...
> 
> come faccio a farli funzionare tutti o quasi?
> 
> 

 

Hai provato con una ricerca? Ci sono moltissimi post a riguardo nei forum internazionali, ad esempio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=98028

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118310

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=119041

----------

